# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  موسوعة شاملة لفتاوي الصيام(ارجو التثبيت)

## ام مناف

موسوعة شاملة لفتاوي الصيام(ارجو التثبيت)


 موسوعة شاملة لفتاوي الصيام



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
==========


لقد نقلت لكــم جميع الفتاوى الخاصة بشهر القرآن
وان شاء الله إذا وجدت فتوى أخرى سوف أنقلها لكـــم 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان
وارزقنا صيامه وقيامه ايماناً واحتساباً. 


ما هو السفر المبيح للفطر؟


س: ما هي مسافة السفر المبيح للفطر؟ 


ج: السفر المبيح للفطر وقصر الصلاة : هو 83 كيلومتراً تقريبا،ً ومن العلماء من لم يحدد مسافة للسفر، بل كل ما هو في عرف الناس سفر فهو سفر. ورسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم كان إذا سافر ثلاة فراسخ قصر الصلاة.


والسفر المحرم: ليس مبيحاً للقصر ولا للفطر؛ لأن سفر المعصية لا تناسبه الرخصة. وبعض أهل العلم لا يفرق بين سفر المعصية وسفر الطاعة لعموم الأدلة والعلم عند الله؟ 
[الشيخ ابن عثيمين فقه العبادات]


حكم من أكل أثناء الأذان أو بعده بقليل 


س: قال تعالى:- ( وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ ) [البقرة:187] 


ما حكم من أكل سحوره وشرب ماء وقت الأذان أو بعد أذان الفجر بربع ساعة؟ 


ج: إن كان المذكور في السؤال يعلم أن ذلك قبل تبين الصبح فلا قضاء عليه، وإن علم أنه بعد تبين الصبح فعليه القضاء، أما إن كان لا يعلم هل كان أكله وشربه بعد تبين الصبح أو قبله فلا قضاء عليه لأن الأصل بقاء الليل ولكن ينبغي للمؤمن أن يحتاط لصيامه وأن يمسك عن المفطرات إذا سمع الأذان إلا إذا علم أن هذا الأذان كان قبل الصبح.


[فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة]


ابتلاع النخامة هل يفطر الصائم ؟ 


س : ما حكم ابتلاع النخامة؟ ومتى يفطر الصائم إذا ابتلعها ؟


ج : يحرم علي الصائم بلع النخامة وذلك لاستقذارها، والنخامة تارة تنزل من الرأس الى الحلق، وتارة تخرج من الصدر.


وفى كلا الحالتين : فإنه يحرم علي الصائم ابتلاعها.


فإن اخرجها من صدره مثلا ثم وصلت الي فمه ثم اعادها ، ففي هذه الحالة تكون مفطرة، لأنه قد ابتلع شيئا له جرم مع التمكن من إلقائها ومع كراهة ابتلاعها حتى لغير الصائم فهي مستقذرة طبعا. أما إن نزلت الي حلقه وابتلعها مع ريقه فلا يفطر بها مع تحريم ابتلاعها فى الصيام.


[الشيخ ابن جبرين فتاوى الصيام 87]


حكم استعمال فرشاة الأسنان 


س: بعد الإمساك هل يجوز لي تفريش أسناني بالمعجون؟ وإذا كان يجوز هل الدم اليسير الذي يخرج من الأسنان حال استعمال الفرشاة يفطر؟ 


ج: لا بأس بعد الإمساك بدلك الأسنان بالماء والسواك وفرشاة الأسنان، وقد كره بعضهم استعمال السواك للصائم بعد الزوال لأنه يذهب خلوف فم الصائم وإنما ينقي الأسنان والفم من الروائح والبخر وفضلات الطعام.


فأما استعمال المعجون: فالأظهر كراهته لما فيه من الرائحة، ولأن له طعماً قد يختلط بالريق لا يؤمن ابتلاعه فمن احتاج إليه استعمله بعد السحور قبل وقت الإمساك، فإن استعمله نهاراً وتحفظ عن ابتلاع شيء منه فلا بأس بذلك للحاجة فإن خرج دم يسير من الأسنان حال تدليكهما بالفرشاة أو السواك لم يحصل به الإفطار.


والله أعلم 
[الشيخ ابن جبرين فتاوي الصيام]


هل البرد يفطر؟؟ 


س : سمعت بعض الناس يقول : إن البرد لا يفطر، لأنه ليس بأكل ولا شرب ؟


ج : روي ذلك عن أبي طلحة أنه اكل البرد، وقال : إنه ليس بطعام ولا شراب، ولكن لعله لا يصح عنه، وذلك لان هذا البرد يدخل الجوف وكل ما يدخل الجوف فهو إما طعام، وإما شراب. فالرواية عن أبي طلحة لعلها لاتثبت، وإن ثبتت فهو متأول لأن البرد ماء متجمد ومثله الثلج، فإذا أكله فإنه يذوب في الجوف وينقلب ماء.


[الشيخ ابن جبرين فتاوى الصيام 46]


استعمال الدهان 


س : هل الدهان المرطب للبشرة يضر بالصيام إذا كان من النوع غير العازل لوصول الماء إلى البشرة؟ .


ج : لا بأس بدهن الجسم مع الصيام عند الحاجة فإن الدهن إنما يبل ظاهر البشرة ولا ينفذ إلى داخل الجسم ثم لو قدر دخول المسام لم يعد مفطراً .


[الشيخ ابن جبرين فتاوى الصيام]


الامتحان والصيام 


س : هل الامتحان المدرسي عذر يبيح الافطار فى رمضان ؟


ج : الامتحان المدرسي ونحوه لا يعتبر عذرا مبيحا للافطار فى نهار رمضان ، ولا يجوز طاعة الوالدين في الافطار للامتحان ، لانه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق ، وانما الطاعة في المعروف كما جاء بذلك الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم.


[الشيخ ابن باز مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة]


حكم سحب دم للصائم 


س : ما حكم من سحب منه دم وهو صائم في رمضان وذلك بغرض التحليل من يده اليمنى ومقداره ( برواز) متوسط؟ 


ج : مثل هذا التحليل لا يفسد الصوم، بل يعفى عنه، لأنه مما تدعو الحاجة إليه وليس من جنس المفطرات المعلومة من الشرع المطهر .


[الشيخ ابن باز ، مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة]


استنشاق الصائم للبخار 


س : أفيدكم بأنني احد العاملين في المؤسسة العامة للتحلية، ويحل علينا شهر رمضان ونحن صائمون وعلى رأس العمل، والذي فيه بخار ماء من المحطة التي نعمل بها ، وقد نستنشقه في كثير من الاحوال فهل يبطل صيامنا؟ وهل يلزمنا قضاء ذلك اليوم الذي قد استنشقنا فيه بخار الماء سواء كان فريضة أم نافلة ؟ وهل علينا عن كل يوم صدقة ؟


ج : إذا كان الأمر كما ذكر، فصيامكم صحيح ولا شىء عليكم . 


[اللجنة الدائمة ، فتوى رقم 1131]


المضمضة للصائم 


س : إذا تمضمض الصائم أو استنشق فدخل إلى حلقه ماء دون قصد، هل يفسد صومه؟ 


ج : إذا تمضمض الصائم أو استنشق فدخل الماء إلى جوفه لم يفطر لأنه لم يتعمد ذلك لقوله تعالى:- ( وَلَكِن مَّا تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ ) [الأحزاب:5] 


[الشيخ ابن عثيمين فتاوى اسلامية]


دواء الغرغرة فى نهار رمضان 


س : هل يبطل الصوم باستعمال دواء الغرغرة ؟
ج : لا يبطل الصوم إذا لم يبتلعه ولكن لا تفعله إلا إذا دعت الحاجة ولا تفطر به إذا لم يدخل جوفك شىء منه. 


[الشيخ ابن عثيمين الفتاوى 1/170]


من احتلم في نهار رمضان 


س : إذا احتلم الصائم في نهار رمضان هل يبطل صومه أم لا؟ وهل تجب عليه المبادرة بالغسل؟ 


ج : الإحتلام لا يبطل الصوم لأنه ليس باختيار الصائم وعليه أن يغتسل غسل الجنابة. ولو احتلم بعد صلاة الفجر وأخّر الغسل إلى وقت صلاة الظهر فلا بأس وهكذا لو جامع أهله في الليل ولم يغتسل إلا بعد طلوع الفجر لم يكن عليه حرج في ذلك فقد ثبت عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصبح جنباً من جماع ثم يغتسل ويصوم.. وهكذا الحائض والنفساء لو طهرتا في الليل ولم تغتسلا إلا بعد طلوع الفجر لم يكن عليهما بأس في ذلك وصومهما صحيح.. ولكن لا يجوز لهما ولا للجنب تأخير الغسل أو الصلاة الي طلوع الشمس حتى يؤدوا الصلاة في وقتها. وعلى الرجل أن يبادر بالغسل من الجنابة قبل صلاة الفجر حتى يتمكن من الصلاة في الجماعة .. والله ولي التوفيق .


[الشيخ ابن باز فتاوى اسلامية]



حكم الأكل ناسياً 


س : ما حكم من أكل أو شرب ناسياً وهل يجب على من رآه يأكل ويشرب ناسياً أن يذكره بصيامه؟ 


ج : من أكل أو شرب ناسياً وهو صائم فإن صيامه صحيح، لكن إذا تذكر يجب عليه أن يقلع حتى إذا كانت اللقمة أو الشربة في فمه، فإنه يجب عليه أن يلفظها، ودليل تمام صومه : قول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم فيما ثبت عنه من حديث أبي هريرة:- ( من نسي وهو صائم فأكل أو شرب فليتم صومه فإنما أطعمه الله وسقاه ) ولأن النسيان لا يؤاخذ به المرء في فعل محظور لقوله تعالى:- (رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا) [البقرة:286] فقال الله تعالى:- ( قد فعلت ) .
أما من رآه فإنه يجب عليه أن يذكره لأن هذا من تغيير المنكر وقد قال صلي الله عليه وسلم :- ( من رأى منكم منكراً فليغيره بيده، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ) ولا ريب أن أكل الصائم وشربه حال صيامه من المنكر ولكنه يعفى عنه حال النسيان لعدم المؤاخذة أما من رآه فإنه لا عذر له في ترك الإنكار عليه.


[الشيخ ابن عثيمين فقه العبادات]


استعمال قطرة العين 


س : ما حكم استعمال قطرة العين في نهار رمضان، هل تفطر أم لا؟ 


ج : الصحيح : أن القطرة لا تفطر وإن كان فيها خلاف بين أهل العلم، حيث قال بعضهم إنه إذا وصل طعمها إلى الحلق فإنها تفطر.
والصحيح : أنها لا تفطر مطلقاً؛ لأن العين ليست منفذاً لكن لو قضى احتياطاً وخروجاً من الخلاف من وجد طعمها في الحلق فلا بأس وإلا فالصحيح أنها لا تفطر سواء كانت في العين أو في الأذن.


[الشيخ ابن باز مجموع فتاوي ومقالات متنوعة]


استعمال الإبر في الوريد والعضل 


س: ما حكم استعمال الإبر في الوريد ، والإبر التي في العضل ؟ وما الفرق بينهما وذلك للصائم ؟ 
ج: الصحيح انهما لا تفطران ، وإنما التي تفطر هي إبر التغذية خاصة .
وهكذا أخذ الدم للتحليل لا يفطر به الصائم ، لأنه ليس مثل الحجامة ، أما الحجامة فيفطر بها الحاجم والمحجوم في أصح اقوال العلماء ، لقول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم:- ( أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم )
[الشيخ ابن باز مجموع فتاوي ومقالات متنوعة]


السواك في رمضان 


س: هناك من يتحرز من السواك في رمضان.. خشية إفساد الصوم. هل هذا صحيح.. وما هو الوقت المفضل للسواك في رمضان؟


ج: التحرز من السواك في نهار رمضان أو في غيره من الأيام التي يكون الإنسان فيها صائماً لا وجه له لأن السواك سنة فهو كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح:- ( مطهرة للفم مرضاة للرب ) ومشروع متأكد عند الوضوء، وعند الصلاة، وعند القيام من النوم، وعند دخول المنزل أول ما يدخل، في الصيام، وفي غيره وليس مفسداً للصوم إلا إذا كان السواك له طعم وأثر في ريقك فإنك لا تبتلع طعمه وكذلك لو خرج بالتسوك دم من اللثة فإنك لا تبتلعه وإذا تحرزت في هذا فإنه لا يؤثر في الصيام شيئاً .


[الشيخ ابن عثيمين فقه العبادات]


استعمال التحاميل فى نهار رمضان 


س : ما حكم استعمال التحاميل في نهار رمضان إذا كان الصائم مريضا ؟


ج : لا بأس بها ، ولا بأس أن يستعمل الانسان التحاميل التي تكون من دبره اذا مريضا ، لأن هذا ليس اكلا ولا شربا ، ولا بمعنى الاكل والشرب ، والشارع إنما حرم علينا الاكل والشرب .
فما قام مقام الاكل والشرب اعطي حكم الاكل والشرب ، وما ليس كذلك ، فإنه لايدخل فيه لفظا ولا معنى ، فلا يثبت له حكم الاكل ولا الشرب .


[الشيخ ابن عثيمين الفتاوى 1/502]


بلع الريق للصائم 


س : ما حكم بلع الريق للصائم ؟


ج : لا حرج فى بلع الريق ، ولا اعلم في ذلك خلافا بين أهل العلم لمشقة أو تعذر التحرز منه.
أما النخامة والبلغم فيجب لفظهما إذا وصلتا الى الفم، ولا يجوز للصائم بلعهما لإمكان التحرز منها، وليسا مثل الريق ، وبالله التوفيق.


[الشيخ ابن باز مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة]


سريان البنج فى الجسم هل يفطر الصائم 


س : سريان البنج فى الجسم هل يفطر الصائم ؟ وخروج الدم عند قلع الضرس ؟


ج : كلاهما لا يفطران ، ولكن لا يبلع الدم الخارج من الضرس .


[الشيخ ابن عثيمين الفتاوى 1/511]


حكم شم الصائم رائحة الطيب والعود 


س : هل يجوز للصائم أن يشم رائحة الطيب والعود؟


ج : لا يستنشق العود، أما أنواع الطيب غير البخور فلا بأس بها، لكن العود نفسه لا يستنشقه، لأن بعض اهل العلم يرى أن العود يفطر الصائم إذا استشقه، لأنه يذهب الى المخ والدماغ، وله سريان قوي ، أما شمه من غير قصد فلا يفطره.


الشيخ ابن باز [مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة]


السباحة والغوص للصائم 


س : ما حكم السباحة للصائم في الماء؟


ج : لا بأس ان يغوص الصائم في الماء أو يعوم فيه يسبح، لأن ذلك ليس من المفطرات.
والاصل الحل حتى يقوم دليل علي الكراهة، أو علي التحريم، وليس هناك دليل على التحريم، ولا على الكراهة.



إنما كرهه بعض أهل العلم خوفا من أن يدخل إلى حلقه شىء وهو لا يشعر به.


الشيخ ابن عثيمين [فقه العبادات ص 191]




السحور صحة الصيام 

س: إنسان نام قبل السحور فى رمضان وهو على نية السحور حتى الصباح، هل صيامه صحيح ام لا؟

ج : صيامه صحيح، لأن السحور ليس شرطا فى صحة الصيام، وإنما هو مستحب، لقول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم (تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة) متفق عليه.

الشيخ ابن باز [مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة]

كثرة النوم في نهار رمضان 

س : هل الانسان في أيام رمضان إذا تسحر ثم صلى الصبح ونام حتى صلاة الظهر، ثم صلاها ونام الى صلاة العصر، ثم صلاها ونام الى وقت الفطر. هل صيامه صحيح؟

ج : إذا كان الأمر كما ذكر، فالصيام صحيح، ولكن استمرار الصائم غالب النهار نائما تفريط منه، لا سيما وشهر رمضان زمن شريف ينبغي أن يستفيد منه المسلم فيما ينفعه من كثرة قراءة القرآن وطلب الرزق وتعلم العلم.

[فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة، فتوى 12901]

الجماع والصوم 

س : رجل جامع زوجته بعد أذان الفجر بعد ما نوى الإمساك مرتين في كل يوم مرة علماً بأن زوجته كانت راضية بذلك ، وقد مضى على هذه القصة أكثر من خمس سنوات فما الحكم ؟

ج : على الزوج قضاء اليومين المذكورين وعليه كفارة الجماع في نهار رمضان مثل كفارة الظهار وهي عتق رقبة فإن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين فإن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكيناً ، وعلى زوجته مثل ذلك لأنها موافقة له عالمة بالتحريم . 

[ الشيخ ابن باز ] 

قضاء الصوم 

س : إذا طهرت المرأة بعد الفجر مباشرة هل تمسك وتصوم هذا اليوم ويُعتبر يوماً لها أم عليها قضاء ذلك اليوم ؟

ج : إذا انقطع الدم منها وقت طلوع الفجر أو قبله بقليل صح صومها وأجزأ عن الفرض ولو لم تغتسل إلا بعد أن أصبح الصبح ، أما إذا لم ينقطع إلا بعد تبين الصبح فإنها تمسك ذلك اليوم ولا يجزئها بل تقضيه بعد رمضان . 

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

إذا حاضت المرأة 

س : هل للمرأة إذا حاضت أن تفطر في رمضان وتصوم أياماً مكان الأيام التي أفطرتها ؟

ج : لا يصح صوم الحائض و لا يجوز لها فعله فإذا حاضت أفطرت وصامت أياماً مكان الأيام التي أفطرتها بعد طهرها .

[ اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ]

صوم الفتاة 

س : فتاة بلغ عمرها اثنى عشر أو ثلاثة عشر عاماً ومر عليها شهر رمضان المبارك ولم تصمه فهل عليها شيء أو على أهلها وهل تصوم وإذا صامت فهل عليها شيء ؟

ج : المرأة تكون مكلفة بشروط ، الإسلام والعقل والبلوغ ويحصل البلوغ بالحيض أو الاحتلام نبات شعر خشن حول القبل أو بلوغ خمسة عشر عاماً فهذه الفتاة إذا كانت قد توافرت فيها شروط التكليف فالصيام واجب عليها ويجب عليها قضاء ما تركته من الصيام في وقت تكليفها وإذا اختل شرط من الشروط فليست مكلفة ولا شئ عليها . 

[ اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ]

دم أثناء الحمل 

س : إمرأة جاءها دم أثناء الحمل قبل نفاسها بخمسة أيام في شهر رمضان هل يكون دم حيض أو نفاس وماذا يجب عليها ؟

ج : إذا كان الأمر كما ذكر من رؤيتها الدم وهي حامل قبل الولادة بخمسة أيام فإن لم تر علامة على قُرب الوضع كالمخاض وهو الطلق فليس بدم حيض ولا نفاس بل دم فساد على الصحيح وعلى ذلك لا تترك العبادات بل تصوم وتُصلي وإن كان مع هذا الدم أمارة من أمارات قرب وضع الحمل من الطلق ونحوه فهو دم نفاس تدع من أجله الصلاة والصوم ثم إذا طهرت منه بعد الولادة قضت الصوم دون الصلاة . 

[ اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ]

أفطرت وأنا صغيرة

س : عندما كنت صغيرة في سن الثالثة عشرة صُمت رمضان وأفطرت أربعة أيام بسبب الحيض ولم أخبر أحداً بذلك حياءً والآن مضى على ذلك ثمان سنوات فماذا أفعل ؟

ج : لقد أخطأتِ بترك القضاء طوال هذه المدة فإن هذا شيء كتبه الله على بنات آدم ولا حياء في الدين فعليكِ المبادرة بقضاء تلك الأيام الأربعة ثم عليكِ مع القضاء كفارة وهيَ إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم وذلك نحو صاعين من قوت البلد الغالب لمسكين أو مساكين . 

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

دم الدورة الشهرية والصوم 

س : ما حُكم الدم الذي يخرج في غير أيام الدورة الشهرية فأنا عادتي في كل شهر من الدورة هيَ سبعة أيام ولكن في بعض الأشهر يأتي خارج أيام الدورة ولكن بنسبة أقل جداً وتستمر معي هذه الحالة لمدة يوم أو يومين فهل تجب عليَ الصلاة والصيام أثناء ذلك أم القضاء ؟

ج : هذا الدم الزائد عن العادة هو دم عرق لا يُحسب من العادة فالمرأة التي تعرف عادتها تبقى زمن العادة لا تُصلي ولا تصوم ولا تمس المصحف ولا يأتيها زوجها في الفرج فإذا طهرت واننقطعت أيام عادتها واغتسلت فهيَ في حُكم الطاهرات ولو رأت شيئاً من دم أو صفرة أو كدره فذلك استحاضة لا تردها عن الصلاة ونحوها . 

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

الكتب الدينية والجنابة 

س : هل يجوز لي أن أقرأ في كتب دينية ككتب التفسير وغيرها وأنا على جنابة وفي وقت العادة الشهرية ؟

ج : يجوز قراءة الجُنب والحائض في كُتب التفسير وكُتب الفقه والأدب الديني والحديث والتوحيد ونحوها وإنما منع من قراءة القرآن على وجه التلاوة لا على وجه الدعاء أو الاستدلال ونحو ذلك . 

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

الصفار والنفاس 

س : ما حُكم خروج الصفار أثناء النفاس وطوال الأربعين يوماً هل أصلي وأصوم ؟

ج : ما يخرج من المرأة بعد الولادة حُكمه كدم النفاس سواء كان دماً عادياً أو صفرة أو كدرة لأنه في وقت العادة حتى تتم الأربعين . فما بعدها إن كان دماً عادياً ولم يتخلله انقطاع فهو دم نفاس وإلا فهو دم استحاضة أو نحوه . 

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

العادة الشهرية والصوم 

س : عادتي الشهرية تتراوح ما بين سبعة إلى ثمانية أيام وفي بعض الأحيان في اليوم السابع لا أرى دماً ولا أرى الطهر فما الحكم من حيث الصلاة والصيام والجماع ؟

ج : لا تعجلي حتى ترى القصة البيضاء التي يعرفها النساء وهيَ علامة الطهر ، فتوقف الدم ليس هو الطهر وإنما ذلك برؤية علامة الطهر وانقضاء المدة المعتادة .

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

لم أصم 25 عاماً 

س : أنا فتاة أبلغ من العمر 25 سنة ولكن منذ صغري إلى أن بلغ عمري 21 سنة وأنا لم أصم ولم أصلِ تكاسلاً ووالديّ َ ينصحانني ولكن لم أبال فما الذي يجب عليَ أن أفعله علماً أن الله هداني وأنا الآن أصوم ونادمة على ما سبق ؟

ج : التوبة تهدم ما قبلها فعليكِ بالندم والعزم والصدق في العبادة والإكثار من النوافل من صلاة في الليل والنهار وصوم تطوع وذكر وقراءة قرآن ودعاء و الله يقبل التوبة من عباده ويعفو ويعفو عن السيئات . 

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

صوم المرضع 

س : إمرأة وضعت في رمضان ولم تقض بعد رمضان لخوفها على رضيعها ثم حملت وأنجبت في رمضان القادم هل يجوز لها أن توزع نقوداً بدل الصوم ؟

ج : الواجب على هذه المرأة أن تصوم بدل الأيام التي أفطرتها ولو بعد رمضان الثاني لأنها إنما تركت القضاء بين الأول والثاني لعذر ولا أدري هل يشق عليها أن تقضي في زمن الشتاء يوماً بعد يوم وإن كانت ترضع فإن الله يقويها على أن تقضي رمضان الثاني فإن لم يحصل لها فلا حرج عليها أن تؤخره إلى رمضان الثاني . 

[ الشيخ ابن عثيمين ]

صوم الحامل 

س : ماذا على الحامل أو المرضع إذا أفطرتا في رمضان ؟ وماذا يكفي إطعامه من الأرز ؟

ج : لا يحل للحامل أو المرضع أن تفطر في نهار رمضان إلا لعذر فإن أفطرتا لعذر وجب عليهما قضاء الصوم لقوله تعالى في المريض : { وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ } . [ البقرة : 184 ] وهما بمعنى المريض وإن كان عذرهما الخوف على المولود فعليهما مع القضاء إطعام مسكين لكل يوم من البر أو الأرز أو التمر أو غيرها من قوت الآدميين وقال بعض العلماء ليس عليهما سوى القضاء على كل حال لأنه ليس في إيجاب الإطعام دليل من الكتاب والسنة والأصل براءة الذمة حتى يقوم الدليل على شغلها وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة وهو قوي . 

[ الشيخ ابن عثيمين ]

غسل الجنابة 

س : هل يجوز تأخير غُسل الجنابة إلى طلوع الفجر وهل يجوز للنساء تأخير غُسل الحيض أو النُفساء إلى طلوع الفجر ؟

ج : إذا رأت المرأة الطهر قبل الفجر فإنه يلزمها الصوم ولا مانع من تأخير الغُسل إلى بعد طلوع الفجر ولكن ليس لها تأخيره إلى طلوع الشمس ويجب على الرجل المبادرة بذلك حتى يُدرك صلاة الفجر مع الجماعة . 

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

صوم النفساء 

س : إذا طهرت النفساء قبل الأربعين هل تصوم وتُصلي أم لا ؟ وإذا جاءها الحيض بعد ذلك هل تفطر ؟ وإذا طهرت مرة ثانية هل تصوم وتُصلي أم لا ؟

ج : إذا طهرت النفساء قبل تمام الأربعين وجب عليها الغُسل والصلاة وصوم رمضان وحلت لزوجها فإن عاد عليها الدم في الأربعين وجب عليها ترك الصلاة والصوم وحرمت على زوجها في أصح قولي العلماء وصارت في حكم النُفساء حتى تطهر أو تكمل الأربعين فإذا طهرت قبل الأربعين أو على رأس الأربعين اغتسلت وصلت وصامت وحلت لزوجها وإن استمر معها الدم بعد الأربعين فهو دم فساد لا تدع من أجله الصلاة ولا الصوم بل تُصلي وتصوم في رمضان وتحل لزوجها كالمستحاضة وعليها أن تستنجي وتتحفظ بما يُخفف عنها الدم من القطن أو نحوه وتتوضأ لوقت كل صلاة لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر المستحاضة بذلك إلا إذا جاءتها الدورة الشهرية أعني الحيض فإنها تترك الصلاة .

[ الشيخ ابن باز ]

صوم البالغ 

س : منذ عشر سنوات تقريباً كان بلوغي من خلال امارات البلوغ المعروفة غير إنني في السنة الأولى من بلوغي أدركت رمضان ولم أصمه فهل يلزمني الآن قضاءُه ؟ وهل يلزمني زيادة على القضاء كفارة ؟

ج : يلزمك القضاء لذلك الشهر الذي لم تصوميه مع التوبة والاستغفار وعليك مع ذلك إطعام مسكين لكل يوم مقداره نصف صاع من قوت البلد من التمر أو الأرز أو غيرهما إذا كنت تستطيعين . أما إن كنتِ فقيرة لا تستطيعين فلا شئ عليكِ سوى الصيام . 

[ الشيخ بن باز ]





قضاء الصوم 

س : ما حكم تأخير قضاء الصوم إلى ما بعد رمضان القادم? 
ج : من أفطر في رمضان لسفر أو مرض أو نحو ذلك فعليه أن يقضي قبل رمضان القادم ما بين الرمضانين محل سعة من ربنا عز وجل فإن أخره إلى ما بعد رمضان القادم فإنه يجب عليه القضاء ويلزمه مع القضاء إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم حيث أفتى به جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والإطعام نصف صاع من قوت البلد وهو كيلو ونصف الكيلو تقريباً من تمر أو أُرز أو غير ذلك . أما إن قضى قبل رمضان القادم فلا إطعام عليه . 

[ الشيخ بن باز ]

هل يجب الصيام على الصغير ؟ 

س : هل يجب الصيام على الصغير ؟
ج : الصغير الذي لم يبلغ لا يجب عليه الصيام ، ولكن يدرب عليه بالأخص إذا قرب من البلوغ ، حتى إذا بلغ سهل عليه الصيام ، بخلاف ما إذا ترك حتى يبلغ ، فإنه يجد منه صعوبة ومشقة .
وقد ثبت أن الصحابة كانوا يأمرون أولادهم بصوم يوم عاشوراء لمَّا أُمروا بصيامه قالوا : فإذا قال : أريد الطعام ، أعطيناه اللعبة من العهن يتسلى بها حتى تغرب الشمس .

[ الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين ، فتاوى الصيام ص:33 ]

شروط صحة صيام الصغير 

س : ما شروط صحة صيام الصغير ؟ وهل صحيح أن صيامه لوالديه ؟

ج : يشرع للأبوين أن يعودا أولادهما على الصيام في الصغر إذا أطاقوا ذلك ، ولو دون عشر سنين ، فإذا بلغ أحدهم أجبروه على الصيام ، فإن صام قبل البلوغ فعليه ترك كل ما يفسد الصيام كالكبير من الأكل ونحوه . والأجر له ، ولوالديه أجر على ذلك .

[ الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين ، فتاوى الصيام ص:33 ]

صيام رمضان يجب بالبلوغ 

س : لديَّ بنت تبلغ من العمر الآن 13 سنة ، وعندنا اعتقاد بأن البنت لا تصوم حتى تبلغ سن الخامسة عشرة ، لكن أفاد بعض الناس أن الفتاة إذا جاءها الحيض وجب عليها الصوم ، وبعد هذا الأمر سألناها وأفادت بأنه قد جاءها قبل ثلاث سنوات أتى وعمرها عشر سنوات ولذا نريد أن نعرف الحقيقة هل تصوم بنت الخامسة عشرة أم من جاءها الحيض ؟وإذا كانت تصوم إذا جاءها الحيض ، ماذا نفعل بالثلاث سنوات التي فاتت ، هل تصومها ؟ مع العلم أنا جهال بذلك وليس لدينا خبر من ذلك . أرجوا التكرم بالإجابة مع الشكر ؟

ج : أفيدك بأنه يجب عليها رمضان إذا بلغت والبلوغ يحصل بأحد الأمور التالية :

1- بلوغ خمس عشر سنة .
2- الحيض .
3- نبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج .
4- إنزال المني عن شهوة يقظة أو مناماً ولو كانت سنها دون الخامسة عشرة .

وبناء على ذلك فإنه يجب عليها قضاء ما تركت من الصيام بعد ما بدأت تحيض ، وقضاء الأيام التي حاضتها في رمضان ، كما تجب عليها الكفارة وهي إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم بسبب تأخير القضاء إلى رمضان أخر ، ومقداره نصف صاع من قوت البلد عن كل يوم إذا كانت تستطيع الإطعام ، فإن كانت فقيرة فلا إطعام عليها ويكفي الصوم . وفق الله الجميع لما فيه رضاه .

[ مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز : 15/173 ]

هل ألزم ابني بالصيام 

س : لي ابن يبلغ من العمر اثني عشر عاماً هل ألزمه بالصيام ، أم أن صيامه اختياري وليس واجباً عليه ؟ علماً بأنه قد لا يطيق الشهر كاملاً ، جزاكم الله خيرا .

ج : إذا كان الابن المذكور لم يبلغ فلا يلزمه الصيام ، ولكن يجب عليكم أمره بالصيام ، إذا كان يطيقه حتى يتمرن عليه ويعتاده ، كما يؤمر بالصلاة إذا بلغ عشراً ويضرب عليها . وفق الله الجميع .

[ الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ، تحفة الإخوان ص:172 ]

الفتاة إذا بلغت وجب عليها الصوم 

س : كنت في الرابعة عشرة من العمر ، وأتتني الدورة الشهرية ، ولم أصم رمضان تلك السنة ؛ علماً بان هذا العمل ناتج عن جهلي وجهل أهلي ؛ حيث إننا كنا منعزلين عن أهل العلم ، ولا علم لنا بذلك ، وقد صمت في الخامسة عشر ، وكذلك سمعت من بعض المفتين أن المرأة إذا أتتها الدورة الشهرية ؛ فإنه يلزم عليها الصيام ولو كانت أقل من سن البلوغ ، نرجوا الإفادة ؟

ج : هذه السائلة التي ذكرت عن نفسها أنها أتاها الحيض في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها ، ولم تعلم أن البلوغ يحصل بذلك ؛ ليس عليها إثم حين تركت الصيام في تلك السنة ؛ أنها جاهلة ، والجاهل لا أثم عليه ، لكن حين علمت أن الصيام واجب عليها ؛ فإنه يجب عليها أن تبادر بقضاء صيام الشهر الذي أتاها بعد أن حاضت ؛ لأن الفتاة إذا بلغت ؛ وجب عليها الصوم .

وبلوغ الفتاة يحصل بواحدة من أمور أربعة :
1- أن تتم خمس عشرة سنة .
2- أن تنبت عانتها .
3- أن تنزل .
4- أن تحيض .

فإذا حصل واحد من هذه الأربعة ؛ فقد بلغت وكُلِّفت ووجبت عليها العبادات كما تجب على الكبيرة .

[ المنتقى من فتاوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان : 3/132 ]

متى يجب الصيام على الفتاة 

س : متى يجب الصيام على الفتاة ؟

ج : يجب الصيام على الفتاة متى بلغت سن التكليف ، ويحصل البلوغ بتمام خمسة عشرة سنة ، أو بإنبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج ، أو بإنزال المني المعروف ، أو الحيض ، أو الحمل ، فمتى حصل بعض هذه الأشياء لزمها الصيام ولو كانت بنت عشر سنين فإن الكثير من الإناث قد تحيض في العاشرة أو الحادية عشرة من عمرها ؛ فيتساهل أهلها ويظنونها صغيرة فلا يلزمونها بالصيام ، وهذا خطأ فإن الفتاة إذا حاضت فقد بلغت مبلغ النساء وجرى عليها قلم التكليف .

والله أعلم . 

[ الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين ، فتاوى الصيام ص: 34 ]

صوم الأطفال في رمضان 

س : طفلي الصغير يصر على صيام رمضان رغم أن الصيام يضره لصغر سنه واعتلال صحته ، فهل أستخدم معه القسوة ليفطر ؟

ج : إذا كان صغيراً لم يبلغ فإنه لا يلزمه الصوم ، ولكن إذا كان يستطيعه دون مشقة فإنه يؤمر به ، وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يصومون أولادهم حتى إن الصغير منهم ليبكي فيعطونه اللعب يتلهى بها ، ولكن إذا ثبت أن هذا يضره فإنه يمنع منه ، وإذا كان الله سبحانه وتعالى منعنا عن إعطاء الصغار أموالهم خوفاً من الإفساد بها فإن خوف إضرار الأبدان من باب أولى أن يمنعهم منه ولكن المنع يكون عن طريق القسوة فإنها لا تنبغي في معاملة الأولاد عن تربيتهم .

[ فتاوى ورسائل الشيه ابن عثيمين : 1/493 ]

حكم صيام الصبي الذي لم يبلغ 

س : ما حكم صيام الصبي الذي لم يبلغ ؟

ج : صيام الصبي كما أسلفنا ليس بواجب عليه ، ولكن على ولي أمره أن يأمره به ليعتاده ، وهو – أي الصيام في حق الصبي الذي لم يبلغ – سنَّة . له أجر في الصوم ، وليس عليه وزر إذا تركه .

[ الشيخ ابن عثيمين ، فقه العبادات ص :186 ]

صيام الصبي 

س : هل يؤمر الصبيان الذين لم يَبْلغوا دون الخامسة عشرة بالصيام كما في الصلاة ؟

ج : نعم يُؤمر الصبيان الذين لم يبلغوا بالصيام إذا أطاقوه كما كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يفعلون بصبيانهم ..
وقد نص أهل العلم على أن الوليَّ يأمر من له ولاية عليه من الصغار بالصوم من أجل أن يتمرنوا عليه ويألفوه وتتطبع أصول الإسلام في نفوسهم حتى تكون كالغريزة لهم . ولكن إذا كان يشق عليهم أو يضرهم ، فإنهم لا يلزمون بذلك وإنني أنبه هنا على مسألة يفعلها بعض الآباء أو الأمهات وهي منع صبيانهم من الصيام على خلاف ما كان الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – يفعلون ، يدعون أنهم يمنعون هؤلاء الصبيان رحمة بهم وإشفاقاً عليهم ، والحقيقة أن رحمة الصبيان : أمرهم بشرائع الإسلام وتعويدهم عليها وتأليفهم لها . فإن هذا بلا شك من حسن التربية وتمام الرعاية .

وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله :- ( إن الرجل راع في أهل بيته ومسؤول عن رعيَّته ) والذي ينبغي على أولياء الأمور بالنسبة لمن ولاهم الله عليهم من الأهل والصغار أن يتقوا الله تعالى فيهم وأن يأمروهم بما أمروا أن يأمروهم به من شرائع الإسلام .

[ الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين ، كتاب الدعوة: 1/145 ، 146 ]

هل يؤمر الصبَّي المميز بالصيام ؟ 

س : هل يؤمر الصبَّي المميز بالصيام ؟ وهل يجزئ عنه لو بلغ في أثناء الصيام ؟
ج : الصِّبيان والفَتيات إذا بلغوا سبعاً فأكثر يؤمرون بالصيام ليعتادوه ، وعلى أولياء أمورهم أن يأمروهم بذلك كما يأمرونهم بالصلاة ، فإذا بلغوا الحلم وجب عليهم الصوم .
وإذا بلغوا في أثناء النهار أجزأهم ذلك اليوم ، فلو فرض أن الصبي أكمل الخامسة عشرة عند الزوال وهو صائم ذلك اليوم أجزأه ذلك ، وكان أول النهار نفلاً وآخره فريضة إذا لم يكن بلغ ذلك بإنبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج وهو المسمى العانة ، أو بإنزال المني عن شهوة .

وهكذا الفتاة الحكم فيهما سواء ، إلا أن الفتاة تزيد أراً رابعاً يَحْصل به البُلُوغ وهو الحيض .

[ الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ، تحفة الإخوان ص:160 ]

متى يجب أن يصوم الطفل

س : متى يجب أن يصوم الطفل وما حد السن الذي يجب عليه الصيام ؟

ج : يؤمر الصبي بالصلاة إذا بلغ سبعاً ، ويُضرب عليها إذا بلغ عشراً ، وتجب عليه إذا بلغ .

والبلوغ يحصل : بإنزال المني عن شهوة ، وبإنبات الشعر الخشن حول القُبُل ، والاحتلام إذا أنزل المني ، أو بلوغ خمس عشرة سنة .

والأنثى مثله في ذلك ، وتزيد أمراً رابعاً وهو : الحيض .

والأصل في ذلك ما رواه الإمام أحمد ، وأبو داود عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده قال : قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – (( مُرُوا أبناءكم بالصلاة لسبع ، واضربوهم عليها لعشر سنين ، وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع )) .

وما روته عائشة – رضي الله عنها – عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه قال :- (( رفع القلم عن ثلاثة : عن النائم حتى يستيقظ ، وعن الصبي حتى يحتلم ، وعن المجنون حتى يعقل )) [ رواه الإمام أحمد ]

وأخرج مثله من رواية علي – رضي الله عنه – وأخرجه أبو داود ، والترمذي وقال : حديثٌ حسنٌ . وبالله التوفيق 

[اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ، فتوى رقم :1787 ] .

*******
فتاوى للشيخ بن باز في الصوم

وجوب الصيام

سؤال: متى يجب الصيام على الفتاة ؟

الجواب: يجب الصيام على الفتاة متى بلغت سن التكليف ، ويحصل البلوغ بتمام خمس عشرة سنة ، أو بإنبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج ، أو بإنزال المني المعروف ، أو بالحيض، أو الحمل . فمتى حصل بعض هذه الأشياء لزمها الصيام ولو كانت بنت عشر سنين ، فإن الكثير من الإناث قد تحيض في العاشرة أو الحادية عشرة من عمرها؛ فيتساهل أهلها ويظنونها صغيرة ، فلا يلزمونها بالصيام ، وهذا خطأ ؛ فإن الفتاة إذا حاضت فقد بلغت مبلغ النساء ، وجرى عليها قلم 
التكليف ، والله أعلم 



[ العلامة بن جبرين ـ فتاوى إسلامية ]





سؤال : فتاة بلغ عمرها اثني عشر أو ثلاثة عشر عاماً ، ومر عليها شهر رمضان المبارك ولم تصمه ، فهل عليها شيء أو على أهلها ؟ وهل تصوم؟ وإذا ما صامت فهل عليها شيء ؟

الجواب : المرأة تكون مكلفة بشروط : الإسلام والعقل والبلوغ ، ويحصل البلوغ بالحيض أو الاحتلام أو نبات شعر خشن حول القبل ، أو بلوغ خمسة عشر عاماً ، فهذه الفتاة إذا كانت قد توافرت فيها شروط التكليف فالصيام واجب عليها ، ويجب عليها قضاء ما تركته من الصيام في وقت تكليفها ، وإذا اختل شرط من الشروط فليست مكلفة ولا شيء عليها 

[ اللجنة الدائمة ـ فتاوى إسلامية ]

سؤال : هل تأثم المرأة إذا صامت حياء من أهلها وعليها الدورة الشهرية ؟

الجواب : لا شك أن فعلها خطأ ، ولا يجوز الحياء في مثل هذا ، والحيض أمر كتبه الله على بنات آدم ،وقد منعت الحائض من الصوم والصلاة ، فهذه التي صامت وهي حائض حياء من أهلها عليها قضاء تلك الأيام التي صامتها حال الحيض ، ولا تعود لمثلها ، والله أعلم .

[ العلامة بن جبرين ـ اللؤلؤ المكين ]

سؤال : امرأة بلغت ودخل عليها رمضان ولم تصم خجلاً ، وبعد سنة دخل عليها رمضان وهي لم تقض ، فما الحكم ؟

الجواب : يلزمها قضاء ذلك الشهر الذي أفطرته بعد بلوغها ولو متفرقاً ، وعليها مع القضاء صدقة عن كل يوم مسكين ؛ لقوله تعالى :- (( وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين)) وذلك نحو نصف صاع عن كل يوم ؛ وذلك لأن الواجب أن تصومه في وقته ، حيث أن البلوغ من علاماته الحيض ، فمتى حاضت الجارية وجب عليها الصيام ولو كانت صغيرة السن 

[ العلامة بن جبرين ـ اللؤلؤ المكين]

سؤال : أنا فتاة أبلغ من العمر 25سنة ، ولكن منذ صغري إلى أن بلغ عمري 21 سنة لم أصم ولم أصل تكاسلاً ، ووالديّ ينصحاني ولكن لم أبال ؛ فما الذي يجب علي أن أفعله بعد أن هداني الله ؟

الجواب : التوبة تهدم ما قبلها ؛ فعليك بالندم و العزم و الصدق في العبادة والإكثار من النوافل ، من صلاة الليل والنهار وصوم تطوع وذكر وقراءة قرآن ودعاء ، والله يقبل التوبة من عباده ،ويعفو عن السيئات

[ العلامة بن باز ]

سؤال : تتعمد بعض النساء أخذ حبوب في رمضان لمنع الدورة الشهرية -الحيض- حتى لا تقضي فيما بعد ، فهل هذا جائز ؟ وهل في ذلك قيود حتى تعمل بها هؤلاء النساء ؟

الجواب : الذي أراه في هذه المسألة ألا تفعله المرأة ، وتبقى على ما قدره الله عز وجل وكتبه على بنات آدم ، فإن هذه الدورة الشهرية لله تعالى حكمة في إيجادها ، هذه الحكمة تناسب طبيعة المرأة ، فإذا منعت هذه العادة فإنه لا شك يحدث منها رد فعل ضار على جسم المرأة ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم :- (( لا ضرر ولا ضرار)) هذا بقطع النظر عما تسببه هذه الحبوب من أضرار على الرحم كما ذكر ذلك الأطباء 
فالذي أرى في هذه المسألة أن النساء لا يستعملن هذه الحبوب ، والحمد لله على قدره وعلى حكمته . وإذا أتاها الحيض تمسك عن الصوم و الصلاة ، وإذا طهرت تستأنف الصيام و الصلاة ، وإذا انتهى رمضان تقضي ما فاتها من الصوم

[ العلامة بن عثيمين ـ فتاوى إسلامية ]

سؤال : هل يجوز لي أن آخذ حبوب منع العادة الشهرية في أواخر شهر رمضان المبارك لكي أكمل بقية الصوم ؟

الجواب : يجوز أخذ دواء لمنع الحيض إذا كان القصد هو العمل الصالح ، فإذا قصدت فعل الصيام في زمنه ، والصلاة مع الجماعة كقيام رمضان ، والاستكثار من قراءة القرآن وقت الفضيلة، فلا بأس بأخذ الحبوب لهذا القصد ، وإن كان القصد مجرد الصيام حتى لايبقى ديناً فلا أراه حسناً ، وإن كان مجزئاً للصوم بكل حال 

[ العلامة بن جبرين ـ فتاوى الصيام ]

صيام الحائض و النفساء

سؤال : هل للمرأة إذا حاضت أن تفطر في رمضان ، وتصوم أياماً مكان الأيام التي أفطرتها ؟

الجواب: لايصح صوم الحائض ، ولا يجوز لها فعله ، فإذا حاضت أفطرت وصامت أياماً مكان الأيام التي أفطرتها بعد طهرها 

[ اللجنة الدائمة ـ فتاوى إسلامية ]

سؤال : إذا طهرت المرأة في رمضان قبل آذان الفجر فهل يجب عليها الصوم ؟

الجواب : إذا انقطع الدم عن المرأة في آخر الليل من رمضان يصح لها أن تتسحر وتنوي الصيام ، وذلك لأنها في هذه الحال طاهرة ينعقد صومها ، ولا تصح الصلاة حتى تغتسل ، ولا يصح أيضاً وطؤها حتى تغتسل ؛ لقوله تعالى :- (( فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله)) 

[ العلامة بن جبرين ـ فتاوى الصيام ]

سؤال : إذا طهرت المرأة بعدد الفجر مباشرة هل تمسك وتصوم هذا اليوم ، ويعتبر يوماً لها أم يجب عليها قضاء ذلك اليوم ؟

الجواب : إذا انقطع الدم منها وقت طلوع الفجر أو قبله بقليل صح صومها ، وأجزأ عن الفرض ولو لم تغتسل إلا بعد أن أصبح الصبح . أما إذا لم ينقطع إلا بعد أن تبين الصبح فإنها تمسك ذلك اليوم ، ولا يجزئها ، بل تقضيه بعد رمضان ، والله أعلم

[ العلامة بن جبرين ـ فتاوى الصيام ]

سؤال : إذا طهرت الحائض في أثناء النهار من الحيض فهل تمسك بقية اليوم ؟

الجواب : إذا طهرت المرأة في أثناء النهار من الحيض أو من النفاس تمسك بقية ذلك اليوم وتقضيه ، فإمساكها لحرمة الزمان ،وقضاؤها لأنها لم تكمل الصيام ، وفرضها صيام الشهر كله؛ ولأن الذي يصوم نصف النهار لا يعد صائماً.

[ العلامة بن جبرين ـ فتاوى الصيام ]

سؤال : عادتي الشهرية تتراوح ما بين سبعة إلى ثمانية أيام ؛ وفي بعض الأحيان في اليوم السابع لا أرى دماً ولا أرى الطهر ، فما الحكم من حيث الصلاة والصيام والجماع ؟

الجواب : لا تعجلي حتى تري القصة البيضاء التي يعرفها النساء ، وهي علامة الطهر ، فتوقف الدم ليس هو الطهر ، وإنما ذلك برؤية علامة الطهر وانقضاء المدة المعتادة 

[ العلامة بن باز ]

سؤال: ما حكم الدم الذي يخرج في غير أيام الدورة الشهرية ، فأنا عادتي في كل شهر من الدورة هي سبعة أيام ، ولكن في بعض الأشهر يأتي دم خارج أيام الدورة ، وتستمر معي هذه الحالة لمدة يوم أو يومين ، فهل تجب علي الصلاة والصيام أثناء ذلك أم القضاء ؟

الجواب : هذا الدم الزائد عن العادة هو دم عرق لا يحسب من العادة ، فالمرأة التي تعرف عادتها تبقى زمن العادة لا تصلي ، ولا تصوم ، ولا تمس المصحف، ولا يأتيها زوجها في الفرج ، فإذا طهرت وانقطعت أيام عادتها واغتسلت فهي في حم الطاهرات، ولو رأت شيئاً من دم أو صفرة أو كدرة فذلك استحاضة لا تردها عن الصلاة ونحوها .

سؤال : إذا وضعت قبل رمضان بأسبوع مثلاً ، وطهرت قبل أن أكمل الأربعين ، فهل يجب علي الصيام ؟

الجواب : نعم ، متى طهرت النفساء وظهر منها ما تعرفه علامة على الطهر وهي القصة البيضاء أو النقاء الكامل ، فإنها تصوم وتصلي ولو بعد الولادة بيوم أو أسبوع ، فإنه لا حد لأقل النفاس ، فمن النساء من لا ترى الدم بعد الولادة أصلاً ، وليس بلوغ الأربعين شرطاً ، و إذا زاد الدم على الأربعين ولم يتغير فإنه يعتبر دم نفاس ، تترك لأجله الصوم والصلاة ، والله أعلم 

[ العلامة بن جبرين ـ فتاوى الصيام ]

سؤال : إذا طهرت النفساء قبل الأربعين هل تصوم وتصلي أم لا ؟ إذا جاءها الحيض بعد ذلك هل تفطر ؟ وإذا طهرت مرة ثانية هل تصوم وتصلي أم لا ؟

الجواب : إذا طهرت النفساء قبل تمام الأربعين وجب عليها الغسل والصلاة وصوم رمضان وحلت لزوجها ، فإن عاد إليها الدم في الأربعين وجب عليها ترك الصلاة والصوم ، وحرمت على زوجها في أصح قولي العلماء ، وصارت في حكم النفساء حتى تطهر أو تكمل الأربعين ، فإذا طهرت قبل الأربعين أو على رأس الأربعين اغتسلت وصلت وصامت وحلت لزوجها ، وإن استمر معها الدم بعد الأربعين فهو دم فساد لا تدع من أجله الصلاة ولا الصوم ، بل تصلي وتصوم في رمضان وتحل لزوجها كالمستحاضة ، وعليها أن تستنتجي وتتحفظ بما يخفف عنها الدم من القطن أو نحوه ، وتتوضأ لوقت كل صلاة ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم أمر المستحاضة بذلك إلا إذا جاءتها الدورة الشهرية ـ أعني الحيض ـ فإنها تترك الصلاة 

[ العلامة بن باز ]

سؤال : امرأة جاءها دم أثناء الحمل قبل نفاسها بخمسة أيام في شهر رمضان ، هل يكون دم حيض أو نفاس ، وماذا يجب عليها ؟

الجواب : إذا كان الأمر كما ذكر من رؤيتها الدم وهي حامل قبل الولادة بخمسة أيام ، فإن لم تر علامة على قرب الوضع كالمخاض وهو الطلق فليس بدم حيض ولا نفاس ، بل دم فساد على الصحيح ، وعلى ذلك لا تترك العبادات بل تصوم وتصلي . وإذا كان مع هذا الدم أمارة من أمارات قرب وضع الحمل من الطلق ونحوه فهو دم نفاس ، تدع من أجله الصلاة والصوم ، ثم إذا طهرت منه بعد الولادة قضت الصوم دون الصلاة 

[ اللجنة الدائمة ]

سؤال : ما حكم خروج الصفار أثناء النفاس وطوال الأربعين يوماً ، هل أصلي وأصوم؟

الجواب : ما يخرج من المرأة بعد الولادة حكمه كدم النفاس سواء كان دماً عادياً أو صفرة أو كدرة ؛ لأنه في وقت العادة حتى تتم الأربعين . فما بعدها إن كان دماً عادياً و لم يتخلله انقطاع فهو دم نفاس ، وإلا فهو دم استحاضة أو نحوه 

[العلامة بن باز]

صيام الحامل والمرضع

سؤال : ماذا على الحامل أو المرضع إذا أفطرتا في رمضان ؟

الجواب : لا يحل للحامل أو المرضع أن تفطر في نهار رمضان إلا للعذر ، فإن أفطرتا للعذر وجب عليهما قضاء الصوم ؛ لقوله تعالى في المريض :- (( فمن كان منكم مريضاً أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر )) وهما بمعنى المريض 
وإن كان عذرهما الخوف على المولود فعليهما مع القضاء إطعام مسكين لكل يوم ، من البر أو الرز أو التمر أو غيرها من قوت الآدميين . وقال بعض العلماء : ليس عليهما سوى القضاء على كل حال ؛ لأنه ليس في إيجاب الإطعام دليل من الكتاب والسنة ، والأصل براءة الذمة حتى يقوم الدليل على شغلها ، وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة ، وهو قوي 

[ العلامة بن عثيمين ـ فتاوى إسلامية ]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
يعطيكِ الف عافية جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
[/align]

----------

